# Need graphics card under 11K



## anandharaja (Nov 18, 2011)

hi,
i want graphics card for 3D modeling under 11k, only NVIDIA cards, because Blender Cycles rendering engine supports Cuda, that's why i prefer nvidia.

My System Config:

Intel - DH67BL Motherboard
Intel - i5 2500 Processor
Corsair 1600MHZ ram
Corsair GS 600W Smps.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

Get the MSI/Zotac GTX 560 (no Ti version) @ 10.8K.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 18, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Get the MSI/Zotac GTX 560 (no Ti version) @ 10.8K.



Why Ti version have any problem?, i have an idea to purchase NVIDIA 560ti.


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

I think he meant to say... It's only GTX 560 not Ti Version becoz Ti price is around 14500...


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 18, 2011)

ok what is the price of NVIDIA 550ti and 560.


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

@Anand

Go through this Thread...  All the Prices are listed and almost update prices

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 18, 2011)

@S_V

Thanks but price not mentioned for nvidia 560.
i like to buy nvidia brand, i already visited that thread but there Zotac/Msi price mentioned.

why buying nvidia is have any problem /lack of performance / price difference.
i think in my locality nvidia is easily available.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 18, 2011)

Err dude zotac/msi 560 ti are nvidia cards.  Just from different manufacturers. The chipset is the same and is made by nvidia only. :\


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

Nvidia does not make the cards or the end products. They djust design the chip or the GPU (graphics processing Unit). By using that GPU companies like Zotac, Palit, MSI, Asus, XFX manufacture the Graphics card.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 18, 2011)

oh ok.
what is cuda cores? 
cuda core is essential for my rendering process.
more cuda cores have high power or less cuda cores have high power?
which is the best GPU GTX 460 / 550ti /560 under 11K.

@ Cilus
which brand is best Zotac/MSI, no idea about GPU so i confused to choose  the right brand.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

CUDA stands for *Compute Unified Device Architecture*, a parallel processing architecture developed by Nvidia. It is the compute Engine in Nvidia GPUs. Now Graphics Processing Units or GPU is consisting of several small processing units called Stream processors. Since they nvidia stream processors are able to execute CUDA architecture based programs, they are also termed as CUDA cores. *So more number of stream processors present inside a GPU, more the performance is*. CUDA plugin is available for several programming languages like C++, Visual Studio C#, Fortrain, Python, Java etc and using those development platforms applications can take advantage of the huge parallel processing capabilities of Nvidia GPUs compared to the slower CPU performance.
Most of the 3D modelling software like 3Ds Max, Adobe premier have CUDA support; so they can be accelerated by using Nvidia based GPUs. 

Within 11K, GTX 560 has the maximum number of stream processors and the best performer among the cards you've mentioned.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2011)

CUDA cores is Nvidia's term for Shaders/Stream Processors. They are called CUDA Cores because they are capable of executing CUDA coded C/C++/Fortran etc tasks.

Nvidia designs the GPU and reference PCB, TSMC makes the GPU and the AIB partners use various assembly lines like those of Foxconn to get the Graphics card made.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 18, 2011)

@ Cilus 
nice explanation, if nvidia gtx 560 have 336 cuda cores means msi/zotac gtx 560 are also have same cuda  cores?
i visited the msi page GTX 560
which one is 10.8k from that three models.
10.8K price in which locality.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> @ Cilus
> nice explanation, if nvidia gtx 560 have 336 cuda cores means msi/zotac gtx 560 are also have same cuda  cores?
> i visited the msi page GTX 560
> which one is 10.8k from that three models.
> 10.8K price in which locality.



Yes, GTX 560 for all the companies will have same number of CUDA cores. Get the MSI one without any doubt.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 19, 2011)

is GTX 560Ti is better than GTX 460?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

^^Here is the guru3d  performance review Metro2033 
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6113/6362796113_0b93615fe0.jpg
560ti by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 19, 2011)

iam in confusion about choosing gtx 560 or gtx 560ti.
but not able to expand budget more than 11k.
Any chance GTX 560ti price dropdown in 2 to 3 months.


----------



## S_V (Nov 19, 2011)

maybe or may not be.....

Unless Nvidia Launches new series or ATi reduces prices.. I don't think there will be much price drop in 2 or 3 months... There's no harm in waiting if it is not urgent for you...

My point of view ..it's better to go for Ti version... it's better than normal 560 version..

If not for gaming and it's just for your application purpose then go for 560 version instead of Ti version becoz you won't find any difference between them in applications.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2011)

S_V is absolutely right here; in gaming there is some performance advantages for the Ti version for running GPU accelerated Applications; there won't be any difference between the Ti and the Non TI version of GTX 560.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 19, 2011)

i using Blender, its works very well in my config some draw back is not able to render faster (new cycles rendering engine), not able to work on high poly models/ not able to add more modifiers, other than that its works very well. 

and also i record blender tutorials for my blog, without GPU its difficult to use blender and record high poly model tutorials.

iam not a gamer, GPU need mostly for application and also play games some times. 

but i feel 560ti is better. what is the price of gtx 560ti price before 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Lol you are in my league then buddy.  Waiting for 560ti price drop. Thankfully I can wait till april 2012 for my g.card. Will get 560ti then or some other card that might be (new+performs better) at that time. |m|

Regarding ur issue as S_V and cilus state,for your purposes the 560 version is enough. I guess you can get it without any issues.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 26, 2011)

Any one using 560ti? what brand using? how its performance?. 

finally i decided to buy 560ti, what is the best brand in cooling system,Performance,long life, value for money.
how about asus / gigabyte brands?


----------



## coolgame (Nov 26, 2011)

get this under 11k
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 1GB 256-bit GDDR5

and if u r going to buy >11k then wait as the 560ti prices are likely to drop

also see these links
AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560: The Top To Bottom Factory Overclock
AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560: The Top To Bottom Factory Overclock
AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560: The Top To Bottom Factory Overclock


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 26, 2011)

waiting for 560ti price drop, at-least 1or 2 months.  

but i looking for better cooling brand. may be i extend my budget to 12K


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ Msi 560-ti is available in mumbai lamington road @ 12.5k . Where are you from btw?


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ iam from Tamilnadu (Namakkal)

Choosing GPU is based on PSU? or Processor/RAM


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 26, 2011)

oh, if i using 560ti means how much resource it use?
i don't like to use bottle neck processor,  my config need additional 4GB RAM?
for my system config see first post.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Your setup is fine for a 560 Ti.

8GB of RAM will be good in the long term


----------



## Tenida (Nov 26, 2011)

For GTX560Ti go for this model MSI NGTX560Ti Hawk@14.5k.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 26, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> oh, if i using 560ti means how much resource it use?
> i don't like to use bottle neck processor,  my config need additional 4GB RAM?
> for my system config see first post.



Remember, you can't get 560ti @12K


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Remember, you can't get 56ti @12K



ya sure can't get 506ti @ 12K, but i waiting for price drop. 

my question is now my config is capable to handle 560ti without any issue?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 26, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> my question is now my config is capable to handle 560ti without any issue?



Without a doubt..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 27, 2011)

@OP: you can get GTX560 inside 12K. Check this link: *Click Here*

Don't know too much about its performance though.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 27, 2011)

@ d6bmg
560 have 336 cuda cores, 560ti have 384 cuda cores, which means i render my models faster. 
i creating blender video tutorials  for my blog, so looking better GPU to handle Blender and screen recording software.

is 560 is enough?  totally 48 cores difference in between them, this will not make any difference?

hey guys i don,t know what GPU is essential for my work. but one-thing i know cuda core is must for fast rendering. 560ti have 384cuda cores that's why i preferred 560ti.


----------



## coolgame (Nov 27, 2011)

u can always overclock


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 27, 2011)

^^dude he cant increase his budget more than 11k

@op if u can wait for 1~2 months for price drops...
till then new amd gpus will be in market and if u are waiting till then nvidia might be releasing new gpus(nvidia release dates q2 of 2012)

@vickybat where did you find msi 560-ti for 12.5k?


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 27, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> he cant increase his budget more than 11k


currently i have 11K in hand, 12K is some what possible. not only looking for good GPU need better cooling system also.
i don't know how to make the difference b/w 560 and 560ti.
-Blender Cycles rendering engine need Cuda cores for fast rendering.
-48 cuda cores diff b/w 560 and 560ti, this how much affect the rendering time? not much difference  (like 30 sec to 1minute) means i settle with 560.
- i never played any big games using GPU, so idea what games i going to play?
- what are the games support 560GPU?


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 27, 2011)

^^all the games that support dx11 & physx upto hd resolution (1080p)
with changes in ingame settings.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 28, 2011)

ok after long discussion i settle with GTX 560 (most of them suggest not much performance difference get in 560ti).
now the confusion in choosing brands.
MSI/ASUS/gigabyte/Zotac
please tell the best brand.

Dear friends i finally struggled to choose what brand to select for GTX 560
Asus - ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5 ASUS GTX 560 DirectCU graphics card
MSI -  N560GTX-M2D1GD5
Zotac -  ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 560 1GB 
Gigabyte -


----------



## S_V (Nov 28, 2011)

All four Brands are pretty good... just pick the lowered price and Enjoy...

Zotac gives Five year warranty (Register online).... Don't know about other Brands


----------



## anandharaja (Dec 12, 2011)

Zotac 560 have may models see here.
which model i choose?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

The cheapest one available in the shop.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Zotac 560 have may models see here.
> which model i choose?



will depend on your budget and the amount of money that you are willing to spend on the graphics card.


----------



## anandharaja (Dec 13, 2011)

Any performance difference in between those models?
i extend my budget t0 12K now, which model is best?


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 13, 2011)

after reading the whole thread, it seems to me that you are just making a good time pass of yours here on digit forum, because almost all the  info that could be provided to you has already been provided by various repliers.
but still if i think for a second that you really want to buy a card, i would like to say go to shop with whatever money you have and buy the card available there....


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Any performance difference in between those models?
> i extend my budget t0 12K now, which model is best?


The one you will buy, will be the best.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 14, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> but still if i think for a second that you really want to buy a card, i would like to say go to shop with whatever money you have and buy the card available there....



Thats a good idea if u want to end up f*****.
The shopkeeper will give u a 6850 for 12K & a shi**y 450W PSU for 1K, get it & be happy with it.. When some components burn-up u'll be back to forum.

No-offense to anyone, i've seen many cases this way...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ he was talking about brand, not specific GPU or PSU. and rightly told by Shivam, OP is asking about brand from second post onwards & still unable to decide which one he should pick.


----------



## anandharaja (Dec 14, 2011)

i never used system with GPU,  i investing 12K in GPU, before purchase make confirm is that model is suitable to my work or not? not posting here for time pass.
Anyway someone explained with right details thanks to him. i stop asking any doubt here.

Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

At 12K, all you get tge reference models of GTX 560 Ti without any customization. So more or less all of them will perform same. So pick up the cheapest one available. And all of them are suitable for your work... why don't you get it...they all are based on the same GPU.

For brands, avoid XFX; Pick up from Zotac, MSI, Asus or Palit.


----------



## anandharaja (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Cilus.
Today i asked the dealer, they said Asus is best in cooling option compare to msi. 
He priced Asus GTX 560 including tax Rs 12,815. can i go head and purchase Asus.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 15, 2011)

^Just pick the GTX 560 that is cheapest. And MSI's cooling is just as good as Asus, don't worry much about brands.

For GTX 560, avoid Palit. Others are just fine. I think MSI is quite cheap so get that instead.


----------

